# сеть на модуле ath9k не пигуется [SOLVED]

## iovem

Добрый день, модуль ath9k не пингует сеть на расстоянии от роутера более чем 1 метр, хотя видит ее и подключается к ней. 

http://www.calculate-linux.ru/attachments/4439/Screenshot_20160525_101003.png

uname -a

```
Linux mal 4.4.9-calculate #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu May 5 13:29:10 UTC 2016 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-65 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

lspci

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

grep -i ATH9K /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_DYNACK=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_WOW is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_CHANNEL_CONTEXT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCOEM=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC=m

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC_DEBUGFS is not set
```

ifconfig

```
wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.112  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::225:d3ff:fe3f:411d  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:25:d3:3f:41:1d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 5  bytes 1036 (1.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 13  bytes 1946 (1.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

lsmod

```
ath9k                  95946  0

ath9k_common           21875  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              404226  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

ath                    18299  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw
```

ping www.calculate-linux.ru расстояние метр

```
PING www.calculate-linux.ru (80.246.243.18) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from local.calculate.ru (80.246.243.18): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=21.7 ms

64 bytes from local.calculate.ru (80.246.243.18): icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=13.3 ms

64 bytes from local.calculate.ru (80.246.243.18): icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=14.9 ms

64 bytes from local.calculate.ru (80.246.243.18): icmp_seq=4 ttl=56 time=12.6 ms

64 bytes from local.calculate.ru (80.246.243.18): icmp_seq=5 ttl=56 time=14.2 ms

64 bytes from local.calculate.ru (80.246.243.18): icmp_seq=6 ttl=56 time=13.1 ms

^C

--- www.calculate-linux.ru ping statistics ---

6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5007ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 12.686/15.026/21.796/3.120 ms
```

ping www.calculate-linux.ru расстояние два метра

```
ping: unknown host www.calculate-linux.ru
```

Last edited by iovem on Thu Jul 14, 2016 7:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TigerJr

iwconfig wlan0 что говорит? какой драйвер задействован (lspci -k)?  Стоит ли NetworkManager? 

Ошибка Unknown Host говорит что нет  DNS серверов.

----------

## iovem

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> iwconfig wlan0 что говорит? какой драйвер задействован (lspci -k)?  Стоит ли NetworkManager? 
> 
> Ошибка Unknown Host говорит что нет  DNS серверов.

 

iwconfig wlan0

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"bruteforce"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: 1C:7E:E5:DB:CE:99

          Bit Rate=135 Mb/s   Tx-Power=16 dBm

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=48/70  Signal level=-62 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:2   Missed beacon:0
```

lspci -k                                                                                                                                           

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge                                                                                    

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. RS780 Host Bridge                                                                                                   

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)                                                               

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                                                                                               

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0)                                                              

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport                                                                                                                       

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                                                                                               

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)                                                           

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport                                                                                                                       

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                                                                                               

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)                                                           

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport                                                                                                                       

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                                                                                               

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

        Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:12.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

        Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

        Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

        Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SBx00 SMBus Controller

        Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c_piix4, sp5100_tco

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller

        Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

        Kernel modules: pata_atiixp, pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

        Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 11h Processor HyperTransport Configuration (rev 40)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 11h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 11h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 11h Processor Miscellaneous Control

        Kernel driver in use: k10temp

        Kernel modules: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 11h Processor Link Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780M [Mobility Radeon HD 3200]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. RS780M [Mobility Radeon HD 3200]

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

        Kernel modules: radeon

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470]

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

        Kernel modules: radeon

02:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 3400 Series]

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 3400 Series]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: AzureWave AW-NE771 802.11bgn Wireless Mini PCIe Card [AR9281]

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

        Kernel modules: ath9k

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. U6V/U31J laptop

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

08:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

        Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

        Kernel modules: firewire_ohci

08:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter

        Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

        Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

08:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter

        Kernel driver in use: r592

        Kernel modules: r592

08:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. xD-Picture Card Controller

```

eix networkmanager

```
[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Доступные версии:      1.0.6-r1 1.0.10-r1{tbz2} 1.0.12 1.0.12-r1{tbz2} {bluetooth connection-sharing consolekit +dhclient dhcpcd gnutls +introspection +modemmanager ncurses +nss +ppp resolvconf selinux systemd teamd test vala +wext +wifi zeroconf ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" KERNEL="linux"}

     Установленные версии:  1.0.12-r1{tbz2}(17:08:26 22.04.2016)(bluetooth connection-sharing consolekit dhclient introspection modemmanager ncurses nss ppp wext wifi -dhcpcd -gnutls -resolvconf -selinux -systemd -teamd -test -vala -zeroconf ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" KERNEL="linux")

     Домашняя страница:     https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Описание:              A set of co-operative tools that make networking simple and straightforward

[I] net-misc/networkmanager-openconnect

     Доступные версии:      1.0.2 1.0.8-r1{tbz2} {gtk}

     Установленные версии:  1.0.8-r1{tbz2}(23:31:08 23.02.2016)(gtk)

     Домашняя страница:     https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Описание:              NetworkManager OpenConnect plugin

```

----------

## TigerJr

 *iovem wrote:*   

> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) 
> 
>          Subsystem: AzureWave AW-NE771 802.11bgn Wireless Mini PCIe Card [AR9281] 
> 
>          Kernel driver in use: ath9k 
> ...

 

Можно попробовать драйвер ath10k и проверить cfg80211, cfg80211_wext или mac80211.

Также если ДНС отрубаются NetworkManager можно попробовать настроить сеть без него, возможно он перезаписывает resolv.conf своими ДНС или удаляет их.

----------

## iovem

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

>  *iovem wrote:*   03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) 
> 
>          Subsystem: AzureWave AW-NE771 802.11bgn Wireless Mini PCIe Card [AR9281] 
> 
>          Kernel driver in use: ath9k 
> ...

 

Пришли обновления разных программ, среди которых bluedevil и powerdevil, все заработало.

```

[I] kde-plasma/bluedevil

     Доступные версии:      (5) 5.5.5{tbz2} 5.6.5{tbz2} 5.7.0{tbz2}

       {debug}

     Установленные версии:  5.7.0(5){tbz2}(01:40:44 10.07.2016)(-debug)

     Домашняя страница:     https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/bluedevil

     Описание:              Bluetooth stack for KDE Plasma

[I] kde-plasma/powerdevil

     Доступные версии:      (5) 5.5.5{tbz2} 5.6.5{tbz2} 5.7.0{tbz2}

       {debug +handbook systemd +wireless}

     Установленные версии:  5.7.0(5){tbz2}(01:47:16 10.07.2016)(handbook wireless -debug -systemd)

     Домашняя страница:     https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/powerdevil

     Описание:              Power management for KDE Plasma Shell

```

----------

